# Lynch Mob Calls



## Stam34 (Jul 22, 2011)

Just looking for opinions on the easiest blowing short reed goose calls . Was wondering if anyone has tried the lynch mob brand calls.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I've been blowing Lynch Mob now for almost a year and I haven't found anything better in that time, switched over from another reputable call company as a last minute contest call change and have been with them ever since.

I personally own the Stage Reaper, Reaper, and have had the law maker on my lanyard before. As well as owning both an older style Stranglehold and a newer style. As far as the easiest blowing of those two goes, the reaper is definitely "easier" as it is a smaller call, higher pitched, and a little faster. I have my stage reaper tuned up to be able to blow on the stage as well as in the field so it obviously takes a little more air, is more goosey, but isn't to far behind the Stage Reaper in speed.

If you have any questions feel free to PM me, I could always run a call for you or send you a soundfile.

Feel free to give George a call too, he'll tell you all about the calls, and tune one up specifically for what you want!

http://www.lmccalls.com
734-848-2501


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

i have been staffing for LMC for about three years now, i have blown just about every call on the market and the easiest one i have blown is the new style reaper. if you want to hear one send me a pm i can put a file together or even blow one over the phone for you! hang em low!


----------



## Wacker 44 (Sep 28, 2009)

I bought my dad the inferno because he is on the local volunteer fire department and he loves it! i blew it too and it blows amazing and sounds even better! They are a really good call! Good luck choosing.

Wacker 44 
Finish'em


----------



## Stam34 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info . Ive been blowing a flute all my life a couple of years ago i purchased a foiles strait meat call which sounds great also when somebody else is blowing it . I just couldnt get the short reed to work so i sold it and bought the meatcutter flute which i like but i was up to scheels yesterday in mankato and those short reed calls do sound nice. once again now im in limbo on purchasing another short reed call .


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

well i can tell you this my friend if your not willing to practice religiously with a short reed i wouldnt get one....i know i have thousands of hours behind a call....


----------



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

Even though I love my lynch mob calls I would not recommend getting one if you are just learning on how to blow a short reed. There are many polycarbonate goose calls out there that sound good and won't be to expensive. I started with the buck gardner hammer II and when I learned how to operate it efficiently I upgraded gradually to the more expensive acrylic and wood calls.

This way if you decide that short reed calls aren't for you again you won't be out much and it will be just as easy to learn on a cheaper call.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Stam34 said:


> Thanks for the info . Ive been blowing a flute all my life a couple of years ago i purchased a foiles strait meat call which sounds great also when somebody else is blowing it . I just couldnt get the short reed to work so i sold it and bought the meatcutter flute which i like but i was up to scheels yesterday in mankato and those short reed calls do sound nice. once again now im in limbo on purchasing another short reed call .


Take a look at the Field Proven Aftershock. Great call for transitioning from a flute to a short reed. Wish I had known that when I made the switch!!


----------

